
From PhD in Experimental Physics to Independent Software Developer - aqui_c
https://www.aquicarattino.com/blog/phd-independent-software-developer/
======
aqui_c
I tried to summarize my path after finishing my Ph.D. in Physics. What was in
my mind, and the things that made me focus on a niche that was obviously
under-served. I had no tools to think about markets, value, money, but I think
I managed to learn quite a great deal in a short time, and wondered who else
out there is following a similar path.

------
mister_hn
Isn't then the PhD itself partly a failure, in the sense of wasted energy/time
to obtain the final Certificate, but not using it at all?

~~~
aqui_c
What does it mean for you to 'use a PhD'?

~~~
mister_hn
Stay relevant in the field of the PhD?

